# Women:  Do you still wear a charm bracelet?



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't wear bracelets. Actually the only thing I wear is rings. I can't wear charm bracelets cuz I get the charms caught on things.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, but I only wear it on special occasions.It's not a great big chunky thing,it's very delicate.

My daughter bought it for me about 20 years ago, and for Christmas or birthdays she would buy me yet another gold charm to add to it...it would always be something that represented whatever might be happening in our lives at that time.. Now it's really full and has no more space for charms...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes, but I only wear it on special occasions.It's not a great big chunky thing,it's very delicate.
> 
> My daughter bought it for me about 20 years ago, and for Christmas or birthdays she would buy me yet another gold charm to add to it...it would always be something that represented whatever might be happening in our lives at that time.. Now it's really full and has no more space for charms...


That I'd like to see.


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2021)

I soooo wanted a great big jangly charm bracelet in high school.  They were so fashionable and everybody who had one was always comparing their charms to other girls' bracelets.  All I had was a puny little thing with three puny little charms on it that I got as a graduation gift and I never wore it.  I still have it for some reason.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 21, 2021)

Still have mine from high school but never wear it. I don't wear much jewelry except earrings and my wedding ring.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

I remember having one when I was 13 or 14; don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2021)

My mom had bought me a beautiful silver one with nice charms but I lost it...ugh.


----------



## Jules (Apr 21, 2021)

I never had one.  Considering how many bracelets that I’ve lost, it’s a good think I didn’t.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

There's a friend on Facebook that is constantly buying charms for hers; it looks heavy.  But, it is beautiful; it's silver.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

My mother was notorious for getting rid of our stuff when she thought we were too old for have these items, i.e. doll house, Barbies, etc.  I remember she apologized to me when she would remember those items.  I still have a birthstone ring that she gave me many moons ago and a diamond pendant as well.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2021)

No. I was never really a jewelry fan, plus I took shop class in school and wearing stuff like this is asking for trouble. Plus charm bracelets were far too busy and heavy for me. A few years ago my husband bought me a pandora charm bracelet and while cute, it drove me crazy and that was with only one charm on it. The only jewelry I now wear is my ‘new’ engagement ring with matching wedding band.


----------



## timoc (Apr 22, 2021)

It was so long ago, I spent many moons chipping and carving and polishing away at precious stones to make my lady a charm bracelet, but before she could wear it, I had to invent the wheel to make a little truck to carry the bracelet, and that was inbetween butchering the odd dynosaur for our dinners.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't think I've seen any woman wear one in decades, quite honestly.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2021)

At one time, I wore bracelets pretty regularly. Sold some silver charms along with coins. These days, I only wear rings and pierced earrings (but not earrings since wearing a Covid mask). However, I do wear a couple of bracelets I was given as gifts, when I go out for dinner with the person who gave them to me.

I think my charm bracelet was in amongst all my other stolen jewellery


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> I don't think I've seen any woman wear one in decades, quite honestly.


One Facebook friend always wears hers.  I don't think I could stand it; I'm sure they are heavy with all of the charms.  I don't wear bracelets any longer; I hate when water gets into them, especially nowadays when we wash our hands ALL the time.  I also stopped wearing necklaces.  Wear earrings when I remember and always wear my wedding rings.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)

I would not wear all of this.   I'm too short; that necklace is probably longer than I am.   Hehehehe...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 22, 2021)

Women are always charming. No bracelet necessary


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 23, 2021)

I have a lot of jewelry that I never wear. I haven't worn a charm bracelet probably since my teenage years.


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2021)

Charm bracelets were not popular anymore where I was in high school so I didn't have one. Years later my mom bought me a modern charm bracelet that has a silver disc with my initial and one crystal charm on it. I do wear that bracelet occasionally.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 28, 2021)

I think their popularity depends on a woman or women.  I know that during my high school years (graduated in the early 1970s), the girls were wearing them.  Or perhaps it is a regional thing?!


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 28, 2021)

I never had one.
I'm not a big jewelry person either.

I wear my $10 gold leather banded watch from Target, which I love, and my hoop earrings.
Always, hoops.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

I do, but only on special occasions.


----------



## Dana (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't like anything that looks like clutter or jangles. I do have charm bracelets handed down from my Grandmother but they lie in the bank, heaven knows what the children will do with them when I fall off the perch.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Women are always charming. No bracelet necessary


Thanks!
 -Roseanne


----------

